# Alfie Joe Simpson born 3/1/09



## Michy

Alfie Joe Simpson arrived by emergency section at 9.35am on Saturday 3rd Jan 2009.

I'll update with a proper birth story when I have little more time later, but he basically had the ENTIRE cord wrapped round his neck with just a little tight part stretched back to placenta. They had to cut the cord while he was still in my tummy because he was so tightly positioned.

He weighed in at 6lbs 12ounces.

We are totally in love and he is a very, very good little man.

Some pics for you!

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital006.jpg last bump pic

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital011.jpg just out after section

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital028.jpg the next day

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital030.jpg frowning

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital033.jpg mmmmmwwwhhaaaa!

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c286/simpsonjones/Alfieandfamilyinhospital037.jpg awwwww


----------



## faye38

what a little darling aww so cute i love the name alfie me and my dh said if we ever had a boy it would be alfie well done hun:hug:


----------



## Vickie

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## Samo

what a darling! congrats Michy! i love his chin, oh my!


----------



## Stardancer

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## redberry3

he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!! He already has such character!! :hugs:


----------



## SwissMiss

My God he's just SUCH a sweetie!! awwwwwwwww!!!! Heartfelt CONGRATS hon!!! :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

awww he is gorgeous, congrats

xxx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations hun!! he's gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Poloma

Aww hun, he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## masi

Awwww, i love the last pic. He's got some great little expressions. Congratulations!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations hun im so pleased he arrived safe and sound in the end :hugs:

He's gorgeous going to be a little heartbreaker!! (if he's anything like his daddy lol)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations :D He's adorable!!!x


----------



## massacubano

omgz he is soooo adorable! X

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Brockie

congratulations hon well done xxx he's a cutie x


----------



## sparkswillfly

He has such a pretty face. I love the frowning picture. Congratulations! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations sweetie. 

He is lovely hunni. Utterly gorgeous :D
xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x x he has the most gorgeous lips 

sorry u had such a hard time hun x x


----------



## lollylou1

he is stunning hun. well done

Lou
xxx


----------



## aurora32

What a little cutie, congratulations he is gorgeous........:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Ahhh he is so cute!


----------



## Pyrrhic

He's so gorgeous! (Niamh coos her approval too!) Congrats sweetie x


----------



## Chellebelle

Awww Michy, congratulations! He is gorgeous. xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Adorable pics! Congratulations!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Rumpskin

He is absolutely beautiful, congrats Michy xxx


----------



## rita lewis

He looks absolutly gorgeous Mitchy! Congrats... Cant wait for my little one
xx


----------



## rita lewis

He looks absolutly gorgeous Mitchy! Congrats... Cant wait for my little one
xx


----------



## carmen

Michy ... what a cutie he is. Congratulations .. Hope that your having yourself a little rest after the labour.


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwww congrats, he is just so so CUTE :) Love the pics:)


----------



## danni2609

Aww hes lovely!


----------



## pippam116

congratulations hes so cute, luvn the expressions hope mum and baby doing well xx


----------



## Beltane

He is SO cute- congrats!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw bless, congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations 
he's adorable, well done

xx


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Ooooh, he's lovely! My hearts gone all a flutter!

:hug:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, he's so cute x


----------



## tone

He's lovvvely!! Love the 4th one down! Love the name Alfie!! Callum was almost an Alfie!! xxx


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, he is so cute.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Michy

Thanks everyone, going to do some week old pics today so I can see the difference :cloud9:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Drazic<3

AWW! what a cutie!!
Congratulations!
-x-


----------



## alio

awww... he's delicious!!xx


----------



## Angelmouse

Well done Sweetie He looks adorable. :flower:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, he is gorgeous


----------



## kelly86

hes lovely~:)


----------



## Chris77

He is precious! Congrats!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! Lovely pics he's a beaut!! xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

hes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## avistar

how sweet ~ glad all went alright :) He is too cute! Was he born on your due date???


----------



## wishing4ababy

he's beautiful hun. and I love the name. :hug:


----------



## Tiff

He's such a sweetheart. Congrats, hun!


----------



## HAYS

Hes gorgeous hun congratulations!!! Alfie is the name we have choosen for a boy too!xxxx


----------



## navarababe

hes lovely hun x


----------



## jacky24

He is beautiful hun... Congrats on your little boy:hug:


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun he is gorgeous. love the name by the way. 

:hug:


----------



## Lazy Leo

hey hunny, I've been off the site for a while but wanted to pop by and look up you and Jolyn. You were both due around about the time I was and although i've not kept close contact with you both I've nosed about and watched your journeys. Alfie is just one of THE most adorable babies I have ever seen. I know pretty much all babies are cute but he just takes the biscuit. I hope you are recovering well, it sounds like you had a tough old time with him. Congratulations hun xxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!!!! 
He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Awww hes so cute xx


----------



## bklove

Hope things are going well. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Jelly Bean

omg he's smiling in the last pic!! My heart just melted!


----------

